# Finding a Unicorn - 65 Acoustic Fender Kingman Pick guard



## Mgf71 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi everybody, I’m new to the site and looking to restore my late father in law’s ‘65 acoustic Fender Kingman... can’t find a proper pickguard for it. Can’t find any templates online, even called Fender’s parts dept and they didn’t have any solution for me either. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the GC Forum. Hope you enjoy this "community" and contribute often.

Could you make a grid over a pic like this and then enlarge it to scale? It won't be perfect, but it should be reasonable.
Just a thought to consider.
Several forum members would have the tools and possibly the materials and could likely do it for you.
What colour? Google Images shows about 4 or 5 colours.


----------



## Mgf71 (Dec 29, 2020)

greco said:


> Welcome to the GC Forum. Hope you enjoy this "community" and contribute often.
> 
> Could you make a grid over a pic like this and then enlarge it to scale? It won't be perfect, but it should be reasonable.
> Just a thought to consider.
> ...


Thanks for that idea, this is why I signed up to this forum. I will give the grid idea a try. Much appreciated!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please let us know how this project progresses. Good Luck!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks like back painted plexi glass/acrylic.

Acrylic cuts and shapes with basic woodworking tools and you can use a spray can of duplicolor to paint the back of it.

This is something you should consider diy ing, to pay someone to cut a custom shape and paint it would be expensive.

Nathan


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You could use some sign decal material instead of painting if you have a sign biz close by.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

There seem to be a few of them on reverb...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> There seem to be a few of them on reverb...


For the pickguard only? 
Please provide a link...I couldn't find anything.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

@greco 








Fender Acoustic pickguard c 1965 Gold original vintage USA villager Shenandoah xii Newport kingman | Reverb Canada


Worldwide Shipping!Original vintage c 1965 fender acoustic pickguard, correct for your vintage Shenandoah, villager, newporter, kingman, etc. nice shape, no issues. Enjoy!




reverb.com













Fender Acoustic pickguard c 1966 Gold villager Shenandoah kingman newporter | Reverb Canada


Worldwide Shipping!Original vintage fender acoustic pickguard, appropriate for early cbs villager, Shenandoah, kingman, newporter, etc. nice shape, no issues.Enjoy!




reverb.com





i have a palomino with the same guard clear plastic with gold painted bottom... but these one seems to be a multi layer material ....possibility material changed at some point?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> @greco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm impressed! Thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

@GCAdmin1 please move this thread out of 'community help' area.


----------

